# Blackwater River - pointers?



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Fishing the Blackwater River tomorrow for first time with a buddy in Crestview that has a new river Jon boat. *Will be primarily after bream *but will take a bass rod or two.. I don't know the first thing about the river. My buddy has limited knowledge as well. Assume we will launch in the Milton area, but that could change. 

Would appreciate some general pointers on bream fishing areas to fish this river.
Thanks...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I wish I could help ya...I did google map an area that looks fishable that is north west of oyster pile boat ramp that looks like a big ole lake....If you go north from oyster pile then hang the first left going under Forstyh St and keep going...several areas look purty good in there....


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I dont bream fish and I haven't fished Blackwater in almost 2 years, but if I was bass fishing, I would be throwing some kind of frog down south of the train tracks around the grass. If you are throwing a worm, I would fish the main river areas where there is current. I would fish way north in the current, but I don't want you guys to get lost....


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeah go to yellow instead lol. its tough for bass right now. Look for windy banks on the low end and try a spinnerbait and worm. The tide will be incoming most of the day there's several areas that can produce pretty good on incoming tide but you need at least a ripple. As auguy777 said if it was me I would go upriver in the current and fish a worm, spinnerbaits, frog, or buzzbait. The river isn't very long and would be hard to get lost. As far as bream fishing goes I havnt done much but have had some success on the main river above carpenters park, I've found them stacked up in a tree top couple times.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Jason said:


> I wish I could help ya...I did google map an area that looks fishable that is north west of oyster pile boat ramp that looks like a big ole lake....If you go north from oyster pile then hang the first left going under Forstyh St and keep going...several areas look purty good in there....


Thanks, been looking at Google Maps. We may just have to wing itand see what we can find.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll be fishing up north on Yellow River tomorrow using my Go Pro for the first time. Maybe see you guys around if we head that way.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

That's Pond Creek where Jason was telling you. Not so good for bream, but you can find some around the docks/piers there. 
If you launch from Carpenters Park, follow the inlet up river. When you get on the main river, run a depth finder and find the drop off points of the 1st inlet on your left. They'll be hanging out in about 10', depending on time of day. 
Also, run up river, pass the Navy Boat Docks (on right), a few hundred yards up, the river makes a hard bend to left. Dogleg it straight, going into Wright's Basin. Lots of brim in there. Out in middle, around docks, new and old.... g/l


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I just looked on google maps.... They're calling the Navy Boat Docks, "Whiting Park" now... anyway, Wright Basin is the spot I'd go if you don't know the river....


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the info. I got my days mixed up....it's Thursday we are going. Can use the extra time to study the maps. Tomorrow I will be on the Choctawhatchee although it' back up a little and sort of nasty


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> Thanks guys for all the info. I got my days mixed up....it's Thursday we are going. Can use the extra time to study the maps. Tomorrow I will be on the Choctawhatchee although it' back up a little and sort of nasty


Not to be a downer, but regular trips to blackwater is why I have moved my fishing to Alabama. There is a creek that runs from Ward Basin road back to the river that I have made some decent bass catches - you should be able to see it from google earth - Good Luck


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Not to be a downer, but regular trips to blackwater is why I have moved my fishing to Alabama. There is a creek that runs from Ward Basin road back to the river that I have made some decent bass catches - you should be able to see it from google earth - Good Luck



Yes, I have noticed a lot of posting here on Alabama fishing. The bigger the population the more pressure on fishing and boating over in Milton and Pensacola areas.
Over here it's Alabama folks coming down here to the Choctawhatchee River area and the bay. Not a lot of places to fish up around Samson, Geneva, Hartford, etc. so they come down here. 

Have been looking at maps on the Ward Basin area.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Try'n Hard said:


> Not to be a downer, but regular trips to blackwater is why I have moved my fishing to Alabama. There is a creek that runs from Ward Basin road back to the river that I have made some decent bass catches - you should be able to see it from google earth - Good Luck


That would be Pelicans bayou


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Blackwater is not very big and lacks what I call the "river swamp". Several big basins that hold some fish but even the regulars have a hard time catching a mess! If you put in at the shell landing in Bagdad you can fish the ward basin creek and back up pond creek pretty easy. Used to be a pretty good mullet hole in the area but I think it hasn't been much good in the last couple of years


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*update*

This morning We launched at Carpenter's Park a little after 0600 and went up past the Navy Docks to Wright Basin. Fished the backside around the docks and caught a couple of small bream. Down where you enter the Basin we did a little better along the bank where there is 20 ft water. Fished close to bank with crickets and caugh a few more small bream.

About 9:30 we headed back to the landing, loaded up, and went to Cooey's Fish Camp and the Yellow River. Now this is my kind of river. Reminds me of the Choctawhatchee...just not as large. We motored up past hwy 87 and fished maybe 45 minutes. Worked spots where water was coming out of the swamp into the river. That's where the bream bite was. Caught maybe 7 or 8 with 3 good size keepers, lost 3 or 4 good ones and some tadpoles... buddy got a keeper bass on a brim-buster with cricket. 

About 1130 we called it a day....HOT. Loaded up and headed to Wayne's Catfish House in Crestview to cool off and have lunch. 

All fish released. This was more of a 'go see' trip with a little fishing while my buddy put some more time in of breaking in his new boat and motor. He's a little over half way through the 10 hour break-in period.

I think if we had gone to Yellow river first thing and fished seriously we could have boxed a good mess of bream and good ones too. Next trip will be further down 87 to East River for a 'go see' outing and a little fishing. 

Thanks again to all of you for the tips on Blackwater.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

East River is pretty but overfished. If I was you, I wouldn't drive that far just to fish it. It's 5 mins from my house and I always go to Yellow. Yellow is a great river, glad you got some there. Was the water level coming up?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

auguy7777 said:


> East River is pretty but overfished. If I was you, I wouldn't drive that far just to fish it. It's 5 mins from my house and I always go to Yellow. Yellow is a great river, glad you got some there. Was the water level coming up?



Tree marks indicated the water was dropping but the gauge at Milligan says it
'
s rising

Thanks for info on East River


----------

